

Nereus, one of four submersibles to reach depths of Mariana, is lost  - gvb
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/12/311848994/nereus-one-of-four-submersibles-to-reach-depths-of-mariana-is-lost

======
runlevel1
> This hurts. But we'll continue to do what we came here to do because in the
> end this is about learning something about a place that does not give up its
> secrets easily.

Such a beautiful sentiment.

